

Every eBay account in the world has been hacked - milesf
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/05/22/every-ebay-account-holder-worldwide-has-been-hacked-company-says.html

======
dmfdmf
I don't have an ebay account but if I did I would put a credit alert on my
name at the credit bureaus. Its free and does not impact you in anyway unless
you are in the process of buying a car or house or some other big ticket item
requiring new credit. A single request puts the alert on all the major credit
bureaus.

[https://www.experian.com/freeze/center.html](https://www.experian.com/freeze/center.html)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Could you outline your rationale there - are you suggesting that cc numbers
have leaked along with other details?

~~~
dmfdmf
Its not just about hacking your current CC but identity theft and opening new
credit in your name and charging thousands of dollars before they are
shutdown. The aftermath for the victim is years of effort getting it all
straightened out -- including the nightmare of credit agencies not believing
the client that they got hacked. Not to mention indifferent police departments
that hide behind jurisdiction issues when the crime spans multiple counties,
if not states.

With the leaked ebay info all they probably need is a SSN to open store
credits and I am sure the crooks have other databases to cross with this info
to get a complete set necessary to open an account. And don't forget about
phishing calls, now that they know so many details about the users the crooks
can call them and credibly pretend to be various institutions that the ebay
users have a relationship with and thus coax more info out of them. The
elderly are particularly prone to this type of scam.

I have a friend who's identity was stolen and it was a nightmare. The crooks
opened numerous store accounts in his name, typically for furniture and
electronic stores. They had the goods shipped to some address and then sold
it, ironically enough, on ebay. All told they got away with over $80,000 in
theft. In cleaning up this mess my friend discovered from the FBI investigator
assigned to his case that he was lucky -- all the theft was in another state
and so there was no disputing that it was him and the crooks exceed some magic
number of dollars and thus it was an FBI issue not a local police issue. It
still took him over a year of work to get it all resolved.

I recently got some obvious phishing calls which is why I put a fraud alert on
my accounts, it cost me nothing and has no impact on my ability to use my
credit.

------
milesf
I remember the early days of eBay when the founder said people in the world
are basically trustworthy. I wonder what his opinion is now?

------
omilu
Fortunately ebay has over 100 million active users so the odds of the hackers
actually using my account is negligible :/

